# Deluxe 28 Backfire



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello to all. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem. I have a deluxe 28 921035 with the polar force B&S. 250cc. Bought new 2 years ago. Everything works perfect except when at full throttle,then put to idle. Get backfire. Arien dealer said to shutdown while at full throttle. I always idle any motor I have before I shutdown . If I move the throttle from fast to slow very slowly, I get no backfire.


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, me i have the briggs polar force 342cc ans the engine doing the same thing. I have to decrease slowly from fast to idle. If i go fast : ? back fire?. My friend have the 305cc and the engine doing it also.
i think it's for all the polar force engine.
But it isn't a problem, just decrease rpm slowly.
hope this help


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

The ariens I had before this one, I think it was a deluxe 27 and do not recall the mfg of the motor, but had the same deal. If I throttled it down fast she would back fire, even with a small flame. Never really bothered me, as I would bring down the rpm's slowly anyway, and never had an issue.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Thought I was the only one with this problem. Still have 3 years left on the warranty, so I am not too worried. Starts first pull every time, runs great. No problem at all in the last 2 years. Arien dealer said to bring it in, but don't want to take any chances of something else happening. I can throttle it down Slow. No problem. Thanks again. Got piece of mind.... Jim


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Most likely a Tecumseh. 



liftoff1967 said:


> The ariens I had before this one, I think it was a deluxe 27 and do not recall the mfg of the motor, but had the same deal. If I throttled it down fast she would back fire, even with a small flame. Never really bothered me, as I would bring down the rpm's slowly anyway, and never had an issue.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I have to agree with the advice you have been given, either shut it off at full throttle, (I highly doubt it will damage the engine) or throttle it down slowly. However, I believe that may be difficult to do with the newer engines.. it seems many of the engine makers are going to a 2-speed switch in place of the throttle lever. Bummer. But when you think about it, for regular use you really only need 2 speeds, fast for doing the work, and slow for unclogging the chute (although I recommend completely off for doing that) or stepping away for a few minutes.


----------

